# [ANZEIGE] Geforce RTX 3070 bei MediaMarkt und Saturn kaufen + Breaking Deals Angebote



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Geforce RTX 3070 bei MediaMarkt und Saturn kaufen + Breaking Deals Angebote*

						Seit heute lässt sich die Geforce RTX 3070 kaufen. Bei Media Markt und Saturn sind Custom-Modelle der jüngsten Nvidia-Grafikkarte bestellbar. Zudem lockt MediaMarkt mit spannenden Breaking Deal Angeboten für Fernseher, Laptops, Monitore und mehr. Alle Infos dazu gibt es hier!

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Geforce RTX 3070 bei MediaMarkt und Saturn kaufen + Breaking Deals Angebote*


----------



## GPUcheck (29. Oktober 2020)

breaking News: ausverkauft


----------



## Pilo (29. Oktober 2020)

GPUcheck schrieb:


> breaking News: ausverkauft


Stellt sich die Frage, ob überhaupt je welche verfügbar waren.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (29. Oktober 2020)

Na wie schön ... Start verschoben um Verfügbarkeit zu sichern, aber gibt es sie ... NÖ.


----------



## ChrischiHROHH (30. Oktober 2020)

Ihre Suchergebnisse auf  computeruniverse.net | computeruniverse
					






					www.computeruniverse.net
				




Viele Grafikkarten 3070, 3080 und 3090 VERFÜGBAR!


----------



## chill_eule (30. Oktober 2020)

Die Preise... 

Und 5 Minuten später sagt die Seite:



> Liefertermin hat erhebliche Schwankungen


----------



## ChrischiHROHH (30. Oktober 2020)

589 Euro für ne MSI 3070 ist doch echt im Rahmen, alles über 600 ist unverschämt.
Habe mir die Ventus bestellt (589 Euro), aber werde vermutlich auf die 6800 / 6800 XT dann umsteigen und die 3070 wieder verkaufen bzw. zurück senden


----------



## XXTREME (3. November 2020)

Bin mal gespannt ob AMD anständig liefern kann...mir schwant übles .


----------

